# eMachines e525 laptop touchpad not responsive



## gamergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Title more or less says it all =]

I bought the laptop in June of 2010, 6 months ago. I've never dropped it or spilled anything on it. The touchpad simply won't work!

I've tryed pressying F7 and Fn+F7, no result. I've restarted my computer, used a outdated driver, used the newest driver. installed said drives manually and autmoatically. The device manager says everything is operational and functioning the way it ought to be. I reset all the settings to default and nothing. In the bottom tray bar theres an animated icon that shows pressure/location of my finger on the touchpad and when I touch it, it doesn't show it is being touched. No little finger, or rippling colors when the pressure increases or decreases.

It quit so suddenly I'm wondering if my cat may have just mashed the perfect combination of buttons to disable it. After all, my cat Alt-F4'd me out of World of Warcraft last night!

The buttons just under the mouspad (left and right mouse buttons) are also unresponsive.

Any suggestions besides the usual "Derrr restart your PC" and "Re-Install the driver manually!" would be most welcome. Give me something useful I can do myself so I can save $200 that Best Buy's Geek Squad wants to charge me!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi gamergirl welcome to tsf,

i think their is a button to the left of the power button thats to turn on and off touchpad see if it is orange if orange then its disabled.


----------



## gamergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, my, god. I'm retarded. How could I have missed that?!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

it happens all the time. just glad its up and running and your welcome


----------



## t-tech (Mar 16, 2011)

Thankyou Thankyou thankyou!!!!!!!!!!! I have searched and searched for HOURS for how to fix this problem - literally!

I can't believe it was so simple. Thanks. I am so relieved.

And guess what - it was MY CAT sitting on my keyboard which froze the touchpad cursor! JEESH! Four legged furball! 

Anyway I can't thank you enough and am going to post the solution with credit back to you on my blog and a link to this page!
x


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

glad the site helped you out, come back if you have any other problems.


----------

